# Questions regarding a Tynergy TB6s Smart Charger



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased a Tynergy TB6s Smart Charger a few years back to charge the batteries in my three engines. If anyone has purchased one of these, you know how BAD the owner's manual is. Very small and the print is almost impossible to read! Also the translation from Chinese to English is terrible (can you say "lost in translation?!). That aside, I am trying to load data into the program section so all I have to do is push one button depending on the type and size of my battery and it will begin to charge.

As I'm programming this, I'm getting a message on the screen that says "Mn with a flashing asterisk sign. Any ideas from someone who owns one of these chargers??


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

I have not seen a TB6S. I have a TB6B and a manual is downloadable from All-Battery. 
It is a pdf file and easier to read. Maybe the programming is the same for your charger. 
Tom


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By grsman on 06 Mar 2013 03:06 PM 
I have not seen a TB6S. I have a TB6B and a manual is downloadable from All-Battery. 
It is a pdf file and easier to read. Maybe the programming is the same for your charger. 
Tom 


Thanks Tom, 
It is easier to read. They all program the same. How much have you played with the programming on your TB6B? I can get the battery type, voltage and amp hours in and saved, but then it takes me to another set of pages for charge/discharge cycles. One of those pages has the voltage and current shown, but in the upper right hand corner of the screen I'm getting "Mn" with a flashing asterisk symbol flashing and it won't let me save this screen. Hard to explain unless you have the screen in front of you.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Gary, 

I'll hazard a guess "Mn" manual mode......... 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 06 Mar 2013 04:34 PM 
Gary, 

I'll hazard a guess "Mn" manual mode......... 

Michael 

Good guess Michael. But when that is entered, the program does not continue. That's the problem. I'm going to keep working with it and see if I can" break the code".


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Gary, 

I don't have this charger, but have played with many similar units. Another guess came to mind, perhaps "Mn" = Lithium-Manganese = Li-MnO2 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jackpot!!!









http://www.all-battery.com/tenergyt...90263.aspx

Although this is a different model number from mine (why I never looked at it!







), look at the last few minutes of this video. I believe this solves my problem. Thank you for all the ideas.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Gary, 

I watched the video, I'm familiar with the "chip" utilized of this charger. Its quite prevalent in many chargers of various origin. The "Mn" is in fact short for "Man" and or Manual Mode... "Aut", "At" is Auto mode. You can choose between Auto or Man when charging NiCd/NiMH batteries. Generally Auto charge mode is adequate for most batteries. That said smaller low capacity cells often suffer from overcharge in Auto mode due to their low impedance ratings, accordingly the charger tends to charge them with higher than desirable charge currents. In these circumstance Man Mode is preferred for its ability to limit the charge current to the users pre-defined current setting verses the Auto Mode and its ability to charge within a given current or amperage range. 

All in all this is likely a pretty good charger, only thing I've heard derogatory of some of the clone chargers from China is their inherent use of inferior components which ultimately leads to premature failure and less than accurate sensitivity numbers and associated tolerances. In other words monitor your voltage cut-off and or charge termination voltages to mitigate over charging/discharging. If you find the chargers terminates at values lower/higher than defined, adjust the values up/down some to remedy the shortcoming. 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 06 Mar 2013 08:23 PM 
Gary, 

I watched the video, I'm familiar with the "chip" utilized of this charger. Its quite prevalent in many chargers of various origin. The "Mn" is in fact short for "Man" and or Manual Mode... "Aut", "At" is Auto mode. You can choose between Auto or Man when charging NiCd/NiMH batteries. Generally Auto charge mode is adequate for most batteries. That said smaller low capacity cells suffer often are overcharged in Auto mode due to their low impedance ratings, accordingly the charger tends to charge them with higher than desirable charge currents. In these circumstance Man Mode is preferred for its ability to limit the charge current to the users pre-defined current setting verses the Auto Mode and its ability to charge within a given current or amperage range. 

All in all this likely a pretty good charger, only thing I've heard derogatory of some of the clone chargers from China is their inherent use of inferior components which ultimately leads to premature failure and less than accurate sensitivity numbers and associated tolerances. In other words monitor your voltage cut-off and or charge termination voltages to mitigate over charging/discharging. If you find the chargers terminates at values lower/higher than defined, adjust the values up/down some to remedy the shortcoming. 

Michael 
Michael,
Thanks for the added information on this charger. At the moment I only have three engines on battery......a Connie done in 2007 with a 4200mah, 14.4v NiMH, Accucraft C19 with an identical battery and a little berlyn Goose 6 with a 1500mah, 14.8v Lithium-ion. I manually charge all three. Both NiMH are charged at 2.0A and the Li-ion at about 0.5A. 

I have had this charger for about 18 months. So far, so good.


----------

